# Twincat 3 PLC-Programm automatisch starten



## hello_d1 (29 September 2015)

Hallo, liebe User.

Ich hab da ne Frage, und zwar:

Ich habe einen IPC von Beckhoff, der sowohl meine Programmier- als auch meine Laufzeitumgebung ist.
Windows 7 Pro ist drauf.
Der Rechner ist in einem Schaltschrank untergebracht.
Wenn ich den Hauptschalter am Schaltschrank betätige, 
0. dann fährt der Rechner hoch und TC XAE startet automatisch.
1. Dann lade ich meine Solution,
2. aktiviere die Konfiguration, dann erfolgt ein Restart mit Run-Mode (Mit einem Klick auf OK im Dialogfenster).
3. Dann logge ich mich da ein und
4. starte das SPS-Programm.

Kann ich das irgendwie automatisiert erfolgen lassen?

Ziel ist, dass man nur den Hauptschalter betätigen muss und das Programm dann nach dem Hochfahren von alleine läuft.

Für den Schritt 1 könnte ich eine Verknüpfung der Solution im Autostart-Ordner von Windows lösen. Aber dann weiß ich leider nicht weiter.

Für produktive Anregungen bin ich sehr dankbar.

mfg

hellod1


----------



## Guga (29 September 2015)

Du musst an zwei Schrauben drehen.
1) In der Baumansicht unter dem Knoten System findest du irgendwo eine Konfiguration des Startverhaltens. Konfig oder Run. Das darfst du mit Benutzer/Passwort definieren (da es letztendlich ein Registry-Key ist).
2) Auf dem Knoten jeweils für jede PLC (falls du mehrere hast), (ich glaube es war der Top-Knoten hast du wenn du einen Doppelclick darauf machst eine Ansicht wo u.a. eine unscheinbare Checkbox für "Autostart" steht. Alternativ: Rechte Maustaste und hier dein Eintrag "Autostart" aktivieren (Häkchen ist dann sichtbar).

Guga


----------



## hello_d1 (30 September 2015)

Hallo Guga,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.



Guga schrieb:


> Du musst an zwei Schrauben drehen.
> 1) In der Baumansicht unter dem Knoten System findest du irgendwo eine  Konfiguration des Startverhaltens. Konfig oder Run. Das darfst du mit  Benutzer/Passwort definieren (da es letztendlich ein Registry-Key ist).
> 2) Auf dem Knoten jeweils für jede PLC (falls du mehrere hast), (ich  glaube es war der Top-Knoten hast du wenn du einen Doppelclick darauf  machst eine Ansicht wo u.a. eine unscheinbare Checkbox für "Autostart"  steht.



Ich habe die zwei Einstellungen vorgenommen und zusätzlich die Solution in den Autostart-Ordner hingelegt. 
Nun startet mein Projekt mit dem PLC-Programm automatisch, aber einloggen muss ich trotzdem manuell.
Aber nach dem Einloggen läuft das Programm schon gleich los. 

Kann ich das Einloggen nicht auch noch automatisch geschehen lassen?

mfg
hellod1


----------



## jensemann (6 Oktober 2015)

Worin besteht der Sinn, die Entwicklungsumgebung im Autostart zu haben? Oder meinst du die Visualisierung?

Wenn du nicht den von Beckhoff standardmäßig eingestellten Administrator in der Windowsanmeldung benutzen willst kannst du über die Windows-Benutzereinstellungen auch jeden anderen Benutzer automatisch einloggen lassen. 

Programme, die nach dem Start von TwinCat aufgerufen werden sollen - wie z.B. eine Visu - können per Verknüpfung im Ordner "C:\TwinCAT\3.1\Target\StartUp" gestartet werden. Damit wird von TC3 sichergestellt, dass das Programm erst gestartet wird, wenn TwinCat läuft um Zugriff auf Variablen usw. zu haben.

MfG
jensemann


----------



## hello_d1 (8 Oktober 2015)

*Eigenständige Visualisierung TC3*



jensemann schrieb:


> Oder meinst du die Visualisierung?



Ja, ich meine die Visualisierung. Aber sie ist "noch" in der Entwicklungsumgebung.

Wie kann ich sie eigenständig starten?
Kann ich das überhaupt, die Visualisierung in der Entwicklungsumgebung ohne diese starten?

mfg

hellod1


----------



## jensemann (8 Oktober 2015)

Wie das mit der TC3 Visu genau funktioniert, weis ich nicht. Ich hatte bisher nur Projekte, wo ich TC3 in VisualStudio2010 Shell projektiert habe. Die Visu dazu kam aus historischen Gründen aus VisiWin.Net welches bei uns noch in VisualStudio2008 integriert ist.
Da wird das Projekt übersetzt - also eine *.exe erzeugt und läuft dann als extra Programm. Ich kann mir Vorstellen, dass das in VS2010 genauso ist.


----------



## oliver.tonn (8 Oktober 2015)

Als eigenständige Visu gibt es bei TC3 zwei Optionen, Webvisu und Targetvisu. Letztere dürfte die für Dich interessante sein. Um sie zu aktivieren musst Du unter dem Visualisierungsmanager den Knoten Targetvisu hinzufügen. Beim nächsten Übersetzen legt TC3 im TwinCAT Ordner das HMI Programm ab, wo genau weiß ich gerade leider nicht, aber ich kann morgen mal nachsehen. Dieses Programm legst Du einfach in den Startup Ordner im TwinCAT Ordner ab, dann wird die HMI automatisch gestartet sobald die SPS im Run ist. Dies gilt übrigens für alle Programme die Du in diesem Ordner ablegst.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Guga (9 Oktober 2015)

So 100%ig gehe ich nicht d'accord mit dir Oliver.
 Die TC3 Target-Visu generiert aus der SPS heraus das Bild. Es wird beim Start der C:\TwinCAT\3.1\Components\Plc\Tc3PlcHmi\Tc3PlcHmi.exe sich die statischen Anteile der Bilder aus der SPS geholt und in einen Unterordner gelegt. 
 Die *.ini neben der *.exe konfiguriert woher die Informationen überhaupt herkommen.
 Du kannst somit die *.exe und *.ini "irgendwohin kopieren solange die Zugriff über ADS auf die Zielplatform haben.

 Guga

 Start-Up Ordner zum Starten ist korrekt ( für x64, x86). Bei CE muss man über das StartMan-Tool gehen.


----------



## hello_d1 (12 Oktober 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Info, Guga.



Guga schrieb:


> So 100%ig gehe ich nicht d'accord mit dir Oliver.
> Die TC3 Target-Visu generiert aus der SPS heraus das Bild. Es wird beim Start der C:\TwinCAT\3.1\Components\Plc\Tc3PlcHmi\Tc3PlcHmi.exe sich die statischen Anteile der Bilder aus der SPS geholt und in einen Unterordner gelegt.
> Die *.ini neben der *.exe konfiguriert woher die Informationen überhaupt herkommen.
> Du kannst somit die *.exe und *.ini "irgendwohin kopieren solange die Zugriff über ADS auf die Zielplatform haben.



Ich habe die Target-Visu generiert und habe jetzt die "Eigenständige" Visualisierung. 
Nun aber funktionieren die Radio-Buttons nicht mehr, was vorher einwandfrei funktioniert hatte. 
In den jeweiligen Eigenschaften sind die Verknüpfungen zu den Variablen noch da... 
Hat das eventuell mit der erwähnten *.ini-Datei zu tun
Könntest du das ein bisschen näher erläutern?

Gruß
hellod1


----------



## Gizzl0r (21 Juli 2017)

Guten Tag,
ich habe eine Grundlegende Frage zur Erstellung eines Lauffähigen Projektes für den Runtime Rechner. Ich habe auf einem Rechner (Vollversion mit Testlizenz) das Programm soweit geschrieben und auch erfolgreich mit dem CX5120 (Runtime) getestet.
Jetzt möchte ich das Projekt welches sich auf dem Programmier Rechner befindet auf den Twincat 3 Runtime Rechner schieben und das Projekt bzw. den Ablauf beim Systemstart des CX5120 Automatisch ablaufen lassen. Wenn ich das Projekt speichere bzw. Rebuilde erzeugt der mir keine .exe Datei. 
Von Labview kenne ich das so, das man sein "Projekt" in eine ausführbare .exe Datei wandeln kann um diese dann auf dem Zielrechner per Doppelklick zu starten. 
Ich hoffe ich habe mich halbwegs verständlich ausgedrückt.

Kurzgefasst nochmal:
PC 1 = Projekt erstellt in Twincat 3, POU und VISU erzeugt    -----> .exe? erzeugen umd auf PC 2 ausführen zu können
PC 2 = Windows Embedded Rechner mit Twincat 3 Runtime

Wünsche im Vorraus schonmal ein Schönes Wochenende


----------



## jensemann (21 Juli 2017)

Du erstellst eine Route vom Entwicklungsrechner zur SPS um über ADS kommunizieren zu können. Dafür müssen sich beide im selben IP-Kreis befinden.
Auf dem Entwicklungsrechner kannst du dann in TC3 im Projekt unter System das Zielsytem auswählen.
Twincat erstellt keine *.exe sonder lädt das Programm in die SPS, dort wird es dann gestartet (F5). Dazu klickst du im Menü auf Login und kannst direkt "der SPS beim arbeiten zuschauen"
Wenn du ein Bootprojekt erstellst und die SPS unter System so einstellst, dass sie automatisch startet, läuft es nach einem Neustart von allein.


----------



## Gizzl0r (21 Juli 2017)

Das mit der Route habe ich auch schon gemacht und sehe auch die Bewegungen der Achse. Das Projekt ist jetzt abgeschlossen und ich will den Entwicklungsrechner abklemmen. So das nur noch der Runtimer Hutschienen Rechner von Beckhoff im Betrieb ist. Programmeingaben werden dann an dem Touchmonitor getätigt, der am Runtime Hutschienen PC angeklemmt wurde.


----------



## oliver.tonn (21 Juli 2017)

Hallo GizzlOr,
zunächst möchte ich Dir das Beckhoff Infosys ans Herz legen, dies solltest Du ein wenig durcharbeiten, dann kommst Du auch nicht auf so seltsame Ideen wie nach einer .EXE Datei zu suchen und verstehst die Funktionsweise von TwinCAT etwas besser.
Da Du schreibst, dass es mit der Route schon geklappt hat gehe ich einmal davon aus, dass Du in der Entwicklungsumgebung mit dem Ziel CX verbunden bist und nicht mehr lokal und dass das Projekt auf diesen übertragen wurde. Dann musst Du den CX unter System so konfigurieren, dass er im Run Mode startet, Auto Login ist bei den CXen meine ich normalerweise eh aktiviert, so das Du hier nichts machen musst. In der obersten Ebene der einzelnen SPS musst Du noch "Autostart Boot Project" auswählen, dann startet Dein SPS Programm bei jedem Start des CX automatisch, solange eine gültige Lizenz auf dem CX vorhanden ist. Ist auf dem CX nur eine Testlizenz muss diese nach 7 Tagen erneuert werden indem man über die Entwicklungsumgebung die Hardware neu aktiviert, dann merkt TC3 das Lizenzen fehlen und erstellt eine neue und überträgt diese auch. Die Programmeingaben erfolgen denke ich mal über die Target-Visu. Diese kannst Du automatisch auf dem CX starten indem Du die "Tc3PlcHmi.exe" in den Ordner "StartUp" im TwinCAT Ordner ablegst.


----------

